# fünf oder sechs player states?



## Cottonwood (15. Apr 2011)

Laut Java API gibt es fünf Player Stati
"A Player has five states: UNREALIZED(=100), REALIZED(=200), PREFETCHED(=300), STARTED(=400), CLOSED(=0)."

Wenn ich jetzt aber die mir bekannten sechs Stati ausgebe:

```
System.out.println("Player.Unrealized="+Player.Unrealized);
		System.out.println("Player.Realizing="+Player.Realizing);
		System.out.println("Player.Realized="+Player.Realized);
		System.out.println("Player.Prefetching="+Player.Prefetching);
		System.out.println("Player.Prefetched="+Player.Prefetched);
		System.out.println("Player.Started="+Player.Started);
```

dann stimmen die Werte nicht überein:

```
Player.Unrealized=100
Player.Realizing=200
Player.Realized=300
Player.Prefetching=400
Player.Prefetched=500
Player.Started=600
```

Ein "Player.Closed" gibt es nicht.

Was verstehe ich da jetzt falsch? Die Stati habe ich von Eclipse (siehe Anhang).


----------



## Samuel72 (15. Apr 2011)

Bitte nicht "die Stati"! Status ist u-Deklination, also Plural "Status" oder zur Not "Statusse". (Hilft dir jetzt vermutlich mit deinem Problem nicht weiter, aber ich wollte einfach mal wieder Senf dazugeben.)


----------



## Cottonwood (15. Apr 2011)

Danke. Du vermutest richtig.:lol::hihi:


----------



## Wookie81 (16. Apr 2011)

Cottonwood hat gesagt.:


> Laut Java API gibt es fünf Player Stati
> "A Player has five states: UNREALIZED(=100), REALIZED(=200), PREFETCHED(=300), STARTED(=400), CLOSED(=0)."
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt aber die mir bekannten sechs Stati ausgebe:



Unterschied in der Version von API und dem von dir verwendeten JDK? Woher kommt die Info "A Player has five states"?

Wk


----------



## Cottonwood (16. Apr 2011)

Das ist von Sun: Player (MID Profile)


----------



## maki (16. Apr 2011)

Dein Link zeigt auf die Microedition von Java.
Sicher dass du nicht das hier meinst (JMF)? 
JMF 2.0 API (03/10/01): Interface Player


----------



## Wookie81 (16. Apr 2011)

maki hat recht. Dein Player auf dem Screenshot ist aus dem Package javax.media. Dein Link zeigt aber auf das Package javax.microedition.media.

Oder anders: Das sind zwei verschiedene Klassen/Player

Wk


----------



## Cottonwood (16. Apr 2011)

Ja genau. Ich danke dir/euch.

Gibt es dazu auch so eine Grafik wie diese hier?
http://java.sun.com/javame/reference/apis/jsr118/javax/microedition/media/doc-files/states.gif


----------

